# Swissvax Shield



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm planning on preparing my car for the winter months ahead over the next week or so. I decided that I wanted to use Swissvax Shield wax this year so I've bought myself a tub.

The question is for extra durability can I layer up this wax? I was only thinking 2 layers or is it not necessary?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You can yeah

It's a lovely wax to use and looks great but I've never been impressed by its durability


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm a bit gutted about the durability you say Kimo.

I really wanted to try some swissvax wax, and shield was going to be my first one. Might have to rethink which to try first now.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

They're all very similar to be honest. Dead easy to work with, smell great and look great too but as Kimo said the durability isn't the best. That goes for all of them too not just shield. Utopia is probably their best wax but costs a fortune.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you like the look why not just layer it over something cheap and tough; Collinite, FK1000p, Bilt Hamber Double Speed, or any of a zillion different sealants.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

steelghost said:


> If you like the look why not just layer it over something cheap and tough; Collinite, FK1000p, Bilt Hamber Double Speed, or any of a zillion different sealants.


Indeed, seems crazy that you'd have to though with a wax that's designed for longevity and costs well in excess of £100 for the full sized jar. Dsw is a much better option at a fraction of the price Imo.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

This is why I could never bring myself to pay a three figure sum for a wax, I'd inevitably be disappointed!

OP, might be worth a small experiment, do some panels / half panels with your tough wax or sealant of preference, with the Shield on top of that. On other panels / part panels, just put Shield on its own. Prepare all the paint with something like Bilt Hamber Cleanser fluid to get back to absolutely bare paint and the best possible bond. See which does best, and if for your specific case there is a noticeable difference in durability ?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i nearly bought shield too after it supposebly has the best durability but after reading on here the durability sucks i didnt bother in the end as i like waxes which last around 6 months


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Crackers said:


> I'm a bit gutted about the durability you say Kimo.
> 
> I really wanted to try some swissvax wax, and shield was going to be my first one. Might have to rethink which to try first now.
> 
> ...


 Dont be put off,their budget wax is a cracker Onyx and only 20 for a 50ml pot


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Onyx

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpstdh4nl9l.jpg.html]


----------



## C_chilled (Jul 31, 2014)

FK100p is seriously impressive. Two layers would easily get you through the winter, plus it's so nice to use too. I'm wondering if pound for pound there's a better detailing product on the market. Anybody else agree?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It is great stuff (if you like the slightly glassy look) - I think Double Speed wax from Bilt Hamber gives it a run for it's money. Happily they're both inexpensive enough I don't have to choose


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I love my pot of Swissvax Shield. Bear in mind that it's a sheeter rather than a beader.

It's extremely easy and in fact very pleasant to use. You can use it however you want, although you will need to leave it to haze a while in lower temps. I haven't found the durability to be amazing but people's experiences seem to vary on this issue, which is probably due to different expectations of products.

I know that when I use Zymol Glasur on my everyday (100-150 miles a week) car, it has lasted longer than Shield. This seems odd as many here have said that Glasur has poor durability. 

I have used several £100+ waxes and many highly regarded, lower budget stunners and Zymol Glasur compares very favourably with them all. I suspect this may have a lot to do with my waxing technique. Glasur is idiot proof and worth every penny of the £80 I paid from Clean Your Car.

In terms of looks, I can't say as I can personally see much/any difference between Shield, Glasur, Bilt Hamber Double Speed etc. For me the extra cash is for the ease of use.


----------



## nelly6912345 (Jan 28, 2014)

bigkahunaburger said:


> I love my pot of Swissvax Shield. Bear in mind that it's a sheeter rather than a beader.
> 
> It's extremely easy and in fact very pleasant to use. You can use it however you want, although you will need to leave it to haze a while in lower temps. I haven't found the durability to be amazing but people's experiences seem to vary on this issue, which is probably due to different expectations of products.
> 
> ...


Shield is a great wax. As with all waxes its all about the prep. I use it quite a lot and find that there is no point applying it over anything other than bare clean paint. For this is use the Swissvax regular cleaner fluid which is applied 1 panel at a time and then removed. The shield then applied and left for a minimum of 1hr. The hour soon goes if you address other parts of your car whilst the Shield is curing.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Still doesn't last long though does it Nelly?

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

interesting review on the bmw forum. Swissvax looks like a legit company though their products are for the higher end of the market.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Im a big swissvax fan as i love the boutique feel. Shield unfortunately don't last long I've got 8 weeks maximum out of it. All of them give amazing gloss and clarity and nothing beats it for that. I've now forked out for Utopia which I can't wait to use 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Good choice utopia is a great wax and in my opinion what crystal rock should have been.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Good choice utopia is a great wax and in my opinion what crystal rock should have been.


That is exactly why i went for it as i heard it's a lot better than CR. I was disappointed with CR. Finish was epic but it just never lasted and that was with proper prep lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Wowzers -- interesting the ranges of experience here with Shield. I have a lot of SV, and would say it's one of my favorites.

I have used it as a winter LSP, and with good prep and maintenance, I do feel it is one of a few waxes that can go 6 months. I thought it did a good job with all the road salt and snow I get here in the North East of the US, whether you believe in PTFE working or not is another story, I thought it stood up well. 

If some people are saying it only lasted a few weeks, I think something went wrong there


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Goodylax said:


> Wowzers -- interesting the ranges of experience here with Shield. I have a lot of SV, and would say it's one of my favorites.
> 
> I have used it as a winter LSP, and with good prep and maintenance, I do feel it is one of a few waxes that can go 6 months. I thought it did a good job with all the road salt and snow I get here in the North East of the US, whether you believe in PTFE working or not is another story, I thought it stood up well.
> 
> If some people are saying it only lasted a few weeks, I think something went wrong there


I would agree. I've had BOS last through winter without issue so I would expect Shield to be even better.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Dittto, I get good durability from shield. It would be interesting to see if those that claim limited durability are using these wondrous "wax safe" tfr pre washes or harsh alkaline snow foam?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Bilt hamber autofoam and carchem 1:1900 shampoo for me at the time so it wasn't that that degraded it.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Wilco said:


> Bilt hamber autofoam and carchem 1:1900 shampoo for me at the time so it wasn't that that degraded it.


Just out of interest what dilution was the autofoam, and was it used in a pump sprayer or foam lance?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

50ml in 1l used through a lance. I dont believe in using strong pre washes.


----------

